# Make your own Magnesium Bicarbonate drink !! Tastes sweet..



## Beggiatoa

..not awful like other liquid magnesium drinks.

I got the recipe from mgwater.com

This also supplies Bicarbonate which is essential to our diets.

http://www.mgwater.com/bicarb.shtml

Recipe for Enriching Water with Magnesium Hydroxide:

FOUR EASY STEPS FOR MAKING THE MAGNESIUM/BICARBONATE DRINKING WATER CALLED "WW", USING MAGNESIUM HYDROXIDE IN "MILK OF MAGNESIA", AND CARBON DIOXIDE IN "CARBONATED WATER"

The chemical formula is Mg(OH)2 + (CO2)2 --> Mg(HCO3)2

Step 1: CHILL COMPLETELY TO REFRIGERATOR TEMPERATURE A 1 LITER BOTTLE OF "FULLY CARBONATED" WATER. Carbonated waters such as "Canada Dry Seltzer" which consist of only water and carbon dioxide (CO2) are suitable. "Club sodas" such as "Schweppes Club Soda" are also suitable; they are carbonated water with a small amount of added sodium.

Step 2: SHAKE WELL A BOTTLE OF PLAIN MILK OF MAGNESIA (MoM), THEN MEASURE OUT AS ACCURATELY AS POSSIBLE 3 TBS (45 ml) AND HAVE IT READY. The plastic measuring cup that comes with the MoM is accurate and ideal for the purpose. Use only plain MoM without flavorings, sweeteners, mineral oil, or other additives. The "active ingredient" should be only magnesium hydroxide (Mg(OH)2), 400 mg per teaspoon (5 ml), and the "inactive ingredient" should be only purified water. 41.7% by weight of magnesium hydroxide is magnesium (Mg), so 1 teaspoon of MoM has 167 mg of Mg, and 1 tablespoon (TBS) has 500 mg of Mg (1 TBS = 15 ml).

Step 3: REMOVE THE BOTTLE OF CARBONATED WATER FROM THE REFRIGERATOR WITHOUT AGITATING IT. REMOVE THE CAP SLOWLY AND CAREFULLY TO MINIMIZE THE LOSS OF CO2. SLOWLY ADD THE PREMEASURED MoM, THEN PROMPTLY REPLACE THE CAP. Next, shake the bottle vigorously for 15 to 30 seconds, making the liquid cloudy. After 1/2 hour or so the liquid will have cleared, and any un-dissolved Mg-hydroxide will have settled to the bottom of the bottle. Again shake the bottle vigorously for 15 to 30 seconds, making the liquid cloudy again. When the liquid again clears all of the Mg hydroxide in the MoM should have reacted with all of the CO2 to become dissolved (ionized) magnesium and bicarbonate. However, if a small amount of un-dissolved Mg hydroxide still remains in the bottom of the bottle as a sediment it may be ignored. This 1 liter of concentrated magnesium bicarbonate water will have 1,500 mg of magnesium and 7,500 mg of bicarbonate. This concentrate must be diluted in order to be "WW".

Step 4: DILUTE THIS CONCENTRATE 11:1 TO MAKE DRINKABLE MAGNESIUM/BICARBONATE WATER (WW). To make 4 liters of WW measure and transfer 1/3 liter of the concentrate (333 ml) into a 4 liter container. Fill the container with 3 2/3 liters of plain, preferably purified water. Or, prepare a single glassful of WW by adding 11 ounces of water to 1 ounce of the concentrate. This drinkable water will have approximately 125 mg of Mg and 625 mg of bicarbonate per liter, at pH ~8.3. Other dilutions of the concentrate may of course be made, if so desired.

I'm on my way to the store to buy all the ingredients..

Let me know what you think...


----------



## Beggiatoa

This is also an inexpensive way to get magnesium. If you add 5 oz of this to 1 liter of water, this is equivalent to 250 mg of magnesium and 1250 mg of bicarbonate. I just made my first batch..


----------



## philbio

I'm digging up an old thread here and hope someone can assist.

I cannot obtain Milk of Magnesia but can get Magnesium Hydroxide Pure (powder), would this be a suitable alternative to MoM? If it is I am unsure what quantity I should use?

Many Thanks for any advice.

-----------

Further thought on the subject:

If I can use the powder, then I calculate that based on the recipe above and that the ratio of the MoM is 1200mg of Mg(OH)2/15ml (phillips brand MoM) I could use 3600mg of Magnesium Hydroxide Pure (powder) per litre of carbonated water to obtain the same results?


----------



## sunset22

Has anyone had any favorable results with this recipe? I'm wondering if I can add some of the concentrated solution to juice. What would be the optimal dose in mg for this to be effective?


----------



## mhikl

sunset, I have been making my MoM WW mix for about half a year. I also add about 30-40 ml cranberry juice (full berry squeeze), 10g (2tsps) Vitamin C powder, a sprinkle of potassium (No Salt) to my drink. To the full concentrate I also add enough A, D, zinc, and other white supplements for 10 days. My concentrate lasts me the 10 days. I also add about 15g (Tbs) Xylitol to my litre drink for the day. That is my concoction.

You asked how much to take. I found in the beginning I was taking too much in a day and was have loose bowels - so that is the point to cut back how much you use in a day.

I take my B vitamins at meals and the rest that are white (I add MSM, Glucosamine and Condroidin) I mix in my ten day concentrate and that saves me having to take them every day by messing with bottles. I also add a packet of Sugar Twin to cut the sour. I don't think one packet a day is too bad but you could use a second tsp or so of Xylitol if you are worried. Xylitol is so healthy and is anti-bacterial, fungal, etc.

Another idea is to also take three or four tsps of Sodium Bicarbonate (baking soda) throughout the day as it also alkalises the body. SB turns into CO2 in the stomach and helps to raise the O2 levels in the body, i.e. blood. To better understand this part go to "It's Rainmaking Time" and listen to the discussion on this very important topic by a medical expert. http://itsrainmakingtime.com/2010/marksircus/

There are a lot of great interviews on health topics on Kim Greenhouse's programme.


----------

